# GelaSkins come to the front of the Kindle



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is Fred and Barney (laptop) with their matching Bookshelf skins. Waiting on same skin for Wilma (iPhone)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I like that!  I would like it a lot better if it covered between the keys though.  That is really a nice skin


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Fred & Barney look awesome! The bookshelf skins are so cute!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I twitpic'd my Kindle on Twitter and the GelaSkins guys said they would email me the proper screensaver as I did it on my own.  I can't wait.


----------

